# Massey Harris 22 Ignition Switch



## RedOak (3 mo ago)

Hi! My dad passed a few years ago and I'm not sure what I'm doing. I lost the key to his Massey Harris 22 (Im pretty sure it's a 1951) so I'm replacing the ignition switch. I've got it in, but there are two connectors on the end - like I need to hook it to the battery but I'm not sure. I don't have anyone to ask personally and I was hoping I could get some help here. Thanks in advance


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning RedOak, welcome to the tractor forum.

Your Massey Harris 22 has an ignition keyswitch and a pushbutton for starting. All you have to do is transfer the two wires from the old switch to the new switch.


----------



## RedOak (3 mo ago)

HarveyW said:


> Good Morning RedOak, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Your Massey Harris 22 has an ignition keyswitch and a pushbutton for starting. All you have to do is transfer the two wires from the old switch to the new switch.
> View attachment 82822





HarveyW said:


> Good Morning RedOak, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Your Massey Harris 22 has an ignition keyswitch and a pushbutton for starting. All you have to do is transfer the two wires from the old switch to the new switch.
> View attachment 82822


Hi! The previous wires weren't connected to anything, that's where I'm a bit confused - I have a John Deere LT112 Electric Lift and I don't think the wires connect the same way. There's a second bolt on the battery, tying the wires to the battery if that makes sense. It's hard for me to explain things haha. I got this switch, it comes with wires


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi RedOak,

One wire goes to a 6V power source, and the other wire would go to ignition coil, instrument lights, etc. There should be connection points readily available near the keyswitch for this purpose.


----------

